# Going to a con as a minor?



## Lights Shadow (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a questions about going to a furry convention, being a minor (15 when I would go to one). Sorry for the massive amount of them. Anyway, Here we go:

I would have a parent tagging along, at least for some of the time. Are they fairly pg-13? Language wouldn't be much of an issue and my parents are pretty open minded, but they really would not want to see a bunch of sexual stuff, and, quite frankly, neither would I. How many people there are minors? What is the mindset towards minors? Do people dislike seeing them there? I would hate to show up and find that others had a negative attitude towards me because of my age. How do they compare to, say comic-cons in terms of the people and kid friendliness? If I did end up going, would there be specific places/things to avoid? Aside from the age- restricted things, of course. What would a good con to go to be? And, I am working on getting a cheap fursuit partial, how is it actually suiting at a con? Are there things to watch out for? Would suiting as a minor be any more unacceptable than just showing up as a minor?
Whew. Thanks for taking the time to read and (hopefully) make sense of all that. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

You have to be 16 to go without a parent, I think


----------



## Lights Shadow (Feb 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> You have to be 16 to go without a parent, I think


At least with anthrocon, you just need parental permission to go if you're 13-17. You don't have to be with them the whole time.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

I have the body size of an adult, I could get away being 15 at a con, as long if I wear a fursuit head (or wear my cap in a way that covers my face) and don't say a word


----------



## Taralack (Feb 15, 2015)

I've only been to one con (Midfur) twice, so YMMV with regards to other cons in other countries. I've seen kids accompanied by their parents in the Dealer's Den (which was where I was most of the time) and it was fine. Midfur doesn't allow adult work to be displayed in the den aside from the after dark trading hours on one day. You can have adult work for sale I believe but it has to be out of sight in a separate folder/binder. 

I think you'll find most cons try to be family friendly and keep things under or around PG, simply because the fandom has had some bad press over the years with regards to murrsuits and stuff like that. I don't doubt that there is adult activity going on at every con but it's usually always behind closed doors and spread by word of mouth, rather than openly advertised. You might want to do some research into the con you're looking to go to (one that is immediately close by would probably be best, if you have to bring a parent) before buying tickets and whatnot.

@Blitz, I would advise you not to lie about your age, you would be liable to get thrown out.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone knows, if there is an age limit at Eurofurence? Im planing to go next year, with 17. Didnt find much in the internet but i assume, just the 18+ art shows are... Yeah 18+


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Feb 15, 2015)

For the most part, most cons are, at worst, pg13. Dirty jokes are common and language can get a little salty, but truly adult material is kept in places that well marked and minors aren't allowed to view it. The con schedules should say that an event is adults only. Very few of the people there are minors, and most of them are under five and attached to their parents' hip. 

The truth is that while most furs don't mind minors, some get uncomfortable or resentful since they feel they need to censor themselves. But for the most part feeling are neutral so don't feel discouraged. 

A good guide to suiting or even just being around fursuiters is this:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8789179/ It has most the do' and don'ts. I didn't pay much attention to be able to tell if any of the suiters were minors. But I can think of no reason suiting as a minor would be a problem. The only thing I can think of is you may want to wait until you know you're done growing before you buy a suit. But after 15, you shouldn't grow so much that a partial no longer fits so I wouldn't worry too much about that. 



BlitzCo said:


> I have the body size of an adult, I could get away being 15 at a con, as long if I wear a fursuit head (or wear my cap in a way that covers my face) and don't say a word


That's exactly why most require some form of government identification when you pick up your badge.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

I do have a ID, I wasn't really considering trying to sneak into a con. But some of my experiences of hiding my face while I walk through a casino to get to my hotel room in Las Vegas apparently won't work if they make me show my ID


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2015)

Each of the cons I've attended has been different, and I'd say that it's often a matter of where the con is and how many people typically go.

RMFC in Denver is extremely minor-friendly, as a huge chunk of the attendees tend to be people under 18.

FC seems to attract more teens and young adults, meanwhile, along with the local greymuzzles.

In any case, I'd say that while you might hear some swearing and dirty talk from some of the attendees, depending, the cons themselves try to keep the general vibe and culture PG-13, and they'll typically put explicit and clear warning labels on things that are above that threshold. 

For the most part, if you don't go out of your way to see or look for "mature" things, it generally won't be a problem.

As near as I can predict, as long as you behave appropriately and politely, and don't run around going SQUEE SQUEE SQUEE or GLOMP GLOMP GLOMP, people won't have a problem with you, or the fact that you're 15. 

(Anyone who has a serious beef with someone _just_ for being 15 probably needs to pull their head out from where the sun doesn't shine, in my estimation.)

Most of the kids I see tend to come with a friend or two, because that seems to make the experience safer-feeling and more fun overall. (If you don't have anyone to go with, don't despair, because cons are also good for meeting new people.)

It also occurs to me that you may need to think of ways to keep your PARENTS entertained, since I tend to see a lot of bored, irritated-looking parents at fur events (especially raves and dances).

Cons are typically great, fun, safe places to suit, especially if you're a novice suiter. When interacting with suiters, just remember that they often can't see or hear well, that they usually appreciate warnings or help when they're about to step on or trip over something, that they may need help holding or using objects when they're wearing handpaws, that glomping, tackling, or surprise-hugging people is a strict no-no.

If the con is at a hotel, I'd actually advise you to be cautious and wary around _non-furries_, especially if you are female. I've heard stories of non-furs hitting on female attendees in the elevators especially, or harassing or pestering furries outside of the con space. If someone is acting weird, creepy, or drunk, _avoid avoid avoid. _

I can't think of any other things offhand, other than I hope you ultimately enjoy your first con experience!


----------



## Lights Shadow (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyway, I'll go to EF with 17


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 3, 2015)

@Joshi
EF itself is 18+, 


			
				http://www.eurofurence.org/EF21/policies/terms said:
			
		

> Attendees must be at least 18 years old by the first day of the  convention. You will be required to present a legal photo ID or passport  at check-in time.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 3, 2015)

I know xD

I knew it since a few months now but thx for the info


----------



## Coffox (Apr 23, 2015)

Added tidbits of info

Keep mind of hotel's reservation policy. Most have 21+ due to alcohol being served. Usually no exceptions (you can always room-share)
While some allow 18+.


----------

